# Leupold Riflescope Delivery You'll Want To Check Out



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Leupold Riflescope Delivery You'll Want To Check Out*

We just got a fantastic delivery from Leupold and thought we'd give you a heads up on what came in......

* #175075 VX-Freedom EFR 3-9x33 - Finger Click Dial System - Duplex

#180603 VX-Freedom 3-9x40 CDS - Tri-MOA

#180616 VX-3HD 2.5-8x36 CDS-ZL - Duplex

#180617 VX-3HD 3.5-10x40 CDS-ZL - Duplex

#180621 VX-3HD 4.5x14x40 CDS-ZL - Wind-Plex - Burnt Bronze

#180670 Mark 3HD 1.5-4x20 - AR Ballistic

#180665 Mark 3HD 3-9x40 - P5 MilDot

#180669 Mark 3HD 4-12x40 - P5 Side Focus TMR

#180222 Mark 5HD 5-25x56 FFP - PR2- MIL

#176446 Mark 5HD 3.6-18x44 MOA M1C3 FFP - PR-1MOA Illuminated

#171565 VX-6HD 3-18x44mm - FireDot Duplex Illuminated

#171567 VX-6HD 3-18x44mm - Varmint Hunter Illuminated reduced to only $1,299.99

#179294 VX-6HD 4-24x52mm - FireDot Duplex Illuminated*

We've also been receiving many of the different *Alumina Flip Caps* that have been on back order for so very long

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss the Optic, Camera or Tripod you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

